# Not enjoying Disney, getting older, high maintenance—-should we sell or rent?



## Formerexpat (Feb 20, 2020)

We are retired now, early 60’s, own at HHI since 2001 and SSR since maybe 2005. Three children who are now in their 30’s and late 20’s, two young grandchildren. My husband has never enjoyed the parks, I used to, but now find them ridiculously crowded, hot and overpriced. Our maintenance fees are in the $500/month neighborhood, which we can afford. However we prefer relaxing vacations in Hawaii, for example, or touring in Europe at this stage in our lives. We have exchanged into Adventures by Disney but we know it’s not the best use of points. With that background, I’d love to hear your thoughts about selling our contracts. Have you done it? Do you regret it? Why or why not? How about renting? Is it easy? Does it make more financial sense than just exchanging into ABD? I’m mildly concerned that if we sell I’ll be sorry not to be able to take the grandchildren on a memorable trip, but honestly...will I be irked to spend so much money on a trip to a place that we don’t enjoy?


----------



## MelissaI (Feb 20, 2020)

We live within an hour of the parks and found that we really only wanted to go to Disney to use the pools.  The parks are so crowded now that we can’t stand it.  We sold our points last year, and we actually made a profit.  We used that money and put a pool in our backyard. No regrets.  We have other timeshares in more relaxing locations and we are happy with those.


----------



## ocdb8r (Feb 20, 2020)

In either case (rent or sell) you will come out financially ahead.  Given when you purchased, you will likely have no problems selling for more than your original purchase price (HHI may be closer to a wash, but even there I bet you turn a profit).  Renting each year, you should also have no problem covering your maintenance fees and turning a bit of a profit.  In both cases, the process can be very easy as there are tons of businesses set up to manage the whole thing for you (Agents that specialize in selling DVC and services that specialize in renting DVC points).

As to rent or sell, which is best...that's a decision only you can make.  My main thoughts are that:

1) if you sell, you're making a fairly irreversible decision on being able to easily access DVC.  You will never be able to get "back in" to the system at the price point you originally purchased for.  While you could still get access renting from another owner (directly or via a service) or possibly via exchange if you own other timeshares, both of these are much more cumbersome than the access you get as an owner;
2) If you keep your ownership and rent, you will have to deal with the rental process every year and the DVC payment administration every year...and there's no guarantee you will always cover your maintenance fees (although this seems likely to be a very low risk).  While there are services that will rent your points for you, they take a cut of the profit and still require some minor administration on your side.

Based on my personal experience, I would look at what you're likely to get in a sale and if it's a decent chunk of change, I would sell.  We purchased at BWV before it opened and enjoyed 8 wonderful years of vacations there.  However, while we didn't tire of the parks generally, we did tire of feeling like we had to go there year-after-year to get the most value from our points.  We switched it up a couple of years with a Disney Cruise and then a visit to Disneyland Paris (when points usage at those hotels was actually quite a good value) but eventually decided to sell.  We reaped a nice profit and enjoyed using our other timeshares that offered more diverse options on a yearly basis.

Fast forward to a few years ago, and we've started to return to Orlando more regularly; partially because I am now an expat and Orlando is a nice easy place to get family together and for me to escape the cold grey winters in Amsterdam.  While we sometimes miss access to DVC as members, we've learned to enjoy other Orlando timeshares, other Orlando attractions, and still get into DVC (when we feel it's a must) via an RCI exchange.  We still miss getting access to some of the other resorts (RCI only ever has Saratoga Springs) and have toyed with the idea of renting. However, we just can't justify the cost given the plethora of other very nice Orlando resorts available (and the fact that SS is pretty nice as well).

Keep us posted and let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 20, 2020)

You have quiet a few options.  

You can rent all or some of your points.

You can sell all or some of your points (not sure how many contracts you have (definitely two).  

Skip a year.  Bank and borrow - have you cruised DCL?  We love cruising (yes, not the best use of points.  Who cares.  They are mine, I paid for them.  I can use some points/some cash).  

Your children/grandchildren - do they like/enjoy Disney?  I have three married kids - and four grandchildren.  Two sons own a few points but its never enough and I share my points with them here and there.  Some days I want/need a few more points and sometimes I am good.  We are also in the stage of wanting to venture out a bit more but we love to vacation with my kids when we can.

Close family/friends? - have you ever vacationed with them?  I have done this in the past.  Not many I would share my points with but very happy to do it with close ones.

Have you tried Vero Beach?  Aulani?  Have you tried exchanging into RCI? - yes, not the best use of points - but it does not hurt to give it a shot before you make your final decision.  

If you don't want to cruise DCL - or trade into RCI - again, can always rent out your points and pay cash.

With all the restrictions and direct prices being up there - not sure I would sell all too fast.  Gradually maybe 

For us - we still love Disney - we are more relaxed and enjoy the resorts more and more unless we are with the "kids/grandchildren".  We use it as a home base and visit friends/beach for the day.  Only you know what will be right for you.  If you are tired of going, lost interest, your heart/gut will know.  

Good luck!!!


----------



## CPNY (Feb 20, 2020)

Formerexpat said:


> We are retired now, early 60’s, own at HHI since 2001 and SSR since maybe 2005. Three children who are now in their 30’s and late 20’s, two young grandchildren. My husband has never enjoyed the parks, I used to, but now find them ridiculously crowded, hot and overpriced. Our maintenance fees are in the $500/month neighborhood, which we can afford. However we prefer relaxing vacations in Hawaii, for example, or touring in Europe at this stage in our lives. We have exchanged into Adventures by Disney but we know it’s not the best use of points. With that background, I’d love to hear your thoughts about selling our contracts. Have you done it? Do you regret it? Why or why not? How about renting? Is it easy? Does it make more financial sense than just exchanging into ABD? I’m mildly concerned that if we sell I’ll be sorry not to be able to take the grandchildren on a memorable trip, but honestly...will I be irked to spend so much money on a trip to a place that we don’t enjoy?


Don’t sell. Rent it and make money on renting the points, when you want to go, go that year, maybe try and exchange in RCI and go to Aruba or somewhere with a beach! Take a trip to aulani! Don’t sell yet. Your kids may want the ownership and you can transfer it to them. I’d look into alternatives to going to Disney each year first.

as I get older I love Disney more and more. Your kids may feel the same. Hold onto it don’t sell until you’ve explored all other ownership options.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 20, 2020)

I would sell it.  You can always rent a Disney moderate with a code at a cute resort like Disney Port Orleans French Quarter if you want to take the grandkids to Disney.  Mousesavers.com keeps a list of all current Disney room codes.  I even see Disney resorts on Priceline on their Pricebreakers specials, too.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Feb 20, 2020)

Formerexpat said:


> We are retired now, early 60’s, own at HHI since 2001 and SSR since maybe 2005. Three children who are now in their 30’s and late 20’s, two young grandchildren. My husband has never enjoyed the parks, I used to, but now find them ridiculously crowded, hot and overpriced. Our maintenance fees are in the $500/month neighborhood, which we can afford. However we prefer relaxing vacations in Hawaii, for example, or touring in Europe at this stage in our lives. We have exchanged into Adventures by Disney but we know it’s not the best use of points. With that background, I’d love to hear your thoughts about selling our contracts. Have you done it? Do you regret it? Why or why not? How about renting? Is it easy? Does it make more financial sense than just exchanging into ABD? I’m mildly concerned that if we sell I’ll be sorry not to be able to take the grandchildren on a memorable trip, but honestly...will I be irked to spend so much money on a trip to a place that we don’t enjoy?


Great question, OP. My situation is somewhat similar to yours as I'm retired and we are in our early 60s, with an eye toward taking more trips to Europe and elsewhere. We bought BCV in 2003, but it turns out we only went there a couple of times. We usually traded our points for stays elsewhere, and once for a Disney Med cruise. In retrospect, those were terrible ways to use our points value-wise, and I should have instead rented the points out and paid cash for the cruise and hotel stays.

We decided we needed to do something different, so last year, after (finally) renting out our 2019 points, I did a lot of comparison analysis between selling vs. continuing to rent out our points. From a purely financial standpoint, both options came out about even, so one deciding factor became getting the $$ now instead of going through the motions of renting out every year. Another deciding factor was the uncertainty that approaching the RTU end year of 2042 might bring. Finally, as is often repeated by tuggers, "own where you want to stay." It was clear we weren't staying there. So, we sold our contract last August, and I think that was the right decision.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 20, 2020)

If it were me, I'd lean towards selling. The market is robust for both resales and rentals right now; a change in tourism demand may be in the not too distant future, and if you take the rental path you are the one exposed to that risk. Just pay cash for the vacations you want to take; they will be worth it.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 20, 2020)

Many years ago we sold our 4 Marriott Weeks at a small profit no less.  Look at them today.  I'm not saying Disney will depreciate like Marriott Weeks did but over time anything can happen.  I'd sell...

George


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 20, 2020)

After our adult children added grandchildren, the whole family had a much greater interest in visiting Disney World. We have done a couple of great extended family trips for 11. The last one included ages 1 - 65.

Sheila


----------



## Firepath (Feb 20, 2020)

If you have multiple contracts, maybe you could keep a small one and sell the rest. You could always rent out those points when you weren't planning to use them. But, if you have just one larger contract, you'd probably be happier just selling it.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Feb 20, 2020)

bnoble said:


> If it were me, I'd lean towards selling. The market is robust for both resales and rentals right now; a change in tourism demand may be in the not too distant future, and *if you take the rental path you are the one exposed to that risk.* Just pay cash for the vacations you want to take; they will be worth it.


Excellent point. I considered that as well, but forgot to mention it in my earlier post.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 20, 2020)

On the Dis Uplugged, Timeshare Store is always advertising that they need owner points to rent out. I think they give you $15 per point and do all the work for you.






						DVC Resales - Disney Vacation Club Resale Listings - DVC Timeshare Store
					

Disney Vacation Club – The #1 DVC resales company in the World, the largest selection of Disney Vacation Club resale listings, selling your Disney time share or disney world villa in record time. Let our DVC Experts market your DVC resale with no upfront fees.




					www.dvcresale.com


----------



## needvaca (Feb 20, 2020)

If you don't make a permanent decision, consider exchanging with me (or potentially anyone)

I want to take my family to Disney in 2022 or possibly 2021 and need a 2BR.
In exchange, I own in the Westin (Vistana) network and can use my staroptions to book you a 2Br (or 2 weeks of a 1BR) in Maui or Kauai (Westin Kaanapali Villas or Westin Princeville), or Atlantis Harborside (Bahamas) or St. John.
PM me if interested.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 21, 2020)

You can sell and buy something cheaper if you want to continue to own a timeshare.

1) You can buy a 4 bdr lockoff platinum Regal Vista Massanutten  178,000 RCI points with $86/month in MF. If you read the Sightings forum you will see plenty of SSR deposits and occasionally OKV and AK. The 178k points are enough for 2-7 weeks at SSR depending on the season and how close you are to the check in date. You have to pay $200 resort fee and may not have all the bells and whistles of a DVC owner but you are still way ahead.  An RCI points contract is also a very cost effective way of travelling to non DVC resorts. You will probably have enough points for the whole family!
Grandview 2 bdr 122k points $70/ month in  MF is easier to find and a great alternative although a bit more expensive MF/point

2) You can buy an Interval trader, the best would be Marriott or Vistana because of the priority. There are tons of postings  about this topic

3) you can sell just one DVC contract to keep some benefits and buy 1) or 2)


----------



## presley (Feb 21, 2020)

I would sell one contract right away. Maybe hold on some points for a couple years and see how renting out feels to you. I used to own DVC and wanted to travel elsewhere so I sold and bought HGVC. I no longer want timeshares (I like full service hotels) and eventually I got rid of all of that.

I am only suggesting holding on to some of your DVC because it sounds like maybe your children and/or grandchildren would want to use it once in a while or you might even want a large family gathering there once every 3 years or so. 

As you've already figured out, using points for Adventures by Disney isn't the best value. You will actually come out ahead by renting your points and then using that cash to pay for ABD. If you use a broker to rent the points, they will provide you with a guarantee that you'll get your money. It is a little work, though.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 21, 2020)

You should tell DVC I’m your kid and transfer me a contract or two...... thanks! LOL.


----------



## nomoretslt (Feb 21, 2020)

You must have a lot of points like we do.  Although ours are spread out among different resorts.  Your monthly dues are about the same as ours.  We bought SSR in 2005 also.  We paid too much for that direct.  $92 or $94 a point.  Then it’s value dropped way down...it was selling on the resale market for $65 a point and less.  That resort has finally come back, and we recently sold our 130 point contract for $102/pt.  So we made a bit.  Plus we used those points for 14 years....twice for Aulani.  We also bought a 50 point BoardWalk contract via resale for $78/pt back in 2011 and just sold it for $152/point.  We used that $$ to buy at the new resort, Riviera.  We still have lots of points at BoardWalk and Bay Lake and we still love going...we are in our mid sixties also.  

Hilton Head is going for between $75 and $92 per point, depending on contract size and how many current points.  Saratoga between $97 and $119 or so.  The larger the contract, the less you get per point.  And you cannot split up a contract, for example if you own 200 SSR points on one contract you have to sell the whole thing.

Only you and your husband can decide what is best for you.  Do you ever go to Hilton Head?  If not, maybe see how much you can get for that.  There are a few big rental agencies out there that take the pain out of renting your points.  Maybe have a family discussion about the whole Disney Vacation thing. It has gotten very expensive for tickets and food and such.  Great if your accommodations are taken care of, but then there is air fare, tickets, food, etc.

When we tire of going, we will start renting out points and use the cash for cruising (which we also love doing).  we love Disney  cruises but we are going to start checking into less expensive cruise lines.  And also touring Europe.  We recently did Italy with Globus tours (couldn’t  afford Disney or Pirello) and were very happy with them, although we did some things on our own before and after.

If you sell everything, you will also be saving $500/month in maintenance.  But as mentioned by another poster, you won’t be able to buy back in at the lower prices from when you first bought.

I’ve dealt with two places for DVC resale but I’m not sure if I can post that info here.  Whatever you do, don’t contact sellmytimeshare now!!!!  

I hope you come back here and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Feb 21, 2020)

We‘re among the originals who bought at OKW in 1992, when our daughters were young and it was the only resort. We enjoyed free park passes for the duration of the 90’s, which basically covered the cost of our membership.
A few years later, we bought at Hilton Head, preconstruction.
When our daughters went off to university in the early 2000’s, we rented out our points, which covered our maintenance fees and also gave us a nice profit. In the last few years, since our two granddaughters were born, we have been taking our family of ten, every year or two, to grand villas at OKW, which we love. We would never be able to afford to stay in a grand villa, if we didn’t have the points.
At this time in our lives, our fifty year membership has only twenty two years left. We will continue to stay at OKW, health permitting, whether or not we go to the parks, and we will rent out the points when we are not using them.
We would never consider selling our points.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 21, 2020)

The best use of DVC points is for DVC stays. So once our onsite stays started exceeding every three years we decided it was time to sell.  I figured for the rare times, I really want to stay at a DVC resort, I could just rent via dvcbyrequest or similar.

If you decide to sell, I highly recommend the Timeshare Store - https://www.dvcstore.com/


----------



## JohnB3 (Feb 22, 2020)

The only thing I’d add to this conversation is you have a set of benefits as direct owners that Disney has been reducing for resale owners and the cost of reacquiring that is quite high if later you decide you want those benefits.  so if I’m you I rent the points for while and hold the contracts unless you need the cash.  You will make $4 to $8 a point every year and have the option of selling later (Likely for more money unless we have a recession) If you need to recycle the cash that’s tied up then I’d sell. Renting is fairly easy


----------



## littlestar (Feb 22, 2020)

Hilton Head dues are pretty high and the RTU end date is shorter.  I would definitely think about selling that one even if you hang onto SSR longer.


----------



## Dean (Feb 22, 2020)

littlestar said:


> Hilton Head dues are pretty high and the RTU end date is shorter.  I would definitely think about selling that one even if you hang onto SSR longer.


That'd be where I'd draw the line assuming they wouldn't use points at HHI routinely but would actually use the points at DVC resorts.  I certainly would sell all rather than using points for cash exchange options.


----------



## nomoretslt (Feb 22, 2020)

Well since others are posting links I guess it’s okay.  In addition to timeshare store previously mentioned, I’ve also used dvcresalemarket.com.  They have a nifty calculator under the “selling” tab where you can input your points info and it will tell you what they will list your contracts for.  I fool around with that a lot and am sometimes astounded by what I could get.  Although I am sure BoardWalk is going to start declining in resale value soon as it gets closer to 2042.  But I have no intention of selling my remaining contracts there at this point in time.  When we bought BoardWalk in 1997, 2042 seemed soooo far away.


----------



## nomoretslt (Feb 22, 2020)

Forgot to add, I would not consider buying another timeshare, even “free” ones.  Especially at our age.  You are still responsible for dues and maintenance and when you want to unload, it can be stressful trying to find someone to take it off your hands.  A friend gave me a timeshare close to Disney....I took it sight unseen.  Yikes.  It was okay if you don’t have anything to compare it to.  It was stuck in the 70’s that’s for sure.  And nearly $1,000/yr maintenance fees for a two bedroom duplex.  Thank the maker I found TUG and discovered a chat board here telling about how Diamond Resorts was doing a deed back.  Happiest day ever when I gladly forked over $250 to deed it back.  Now it’s over $750 to do the same thing.  

Anyway....don’t be tempted!  JMHO.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 22, 2020)

Formerexpat said:


> We are retired now, early 60’s, own at HHI since 2001 and SSR since maybe 2005. Three children who are now in their 30’s and late 20’s, two young grandchildren. My husband has never enjoyed the parks, I used to, but now find them ridiculously crowded, hot and overpriced. Our maintenance fees are in the $500/month neighborhood, which we can afford. However we prefer relaxing vacations in Hawaii, for example, or touring in Europe at this stage in our lives. We have exchanged into Adventures by Disney but we know it’s not the best use of points. With that background, I’d love to hear your thoughts about selling our contracts. Have you done it? Do you regret it? Why or why not? How about renting? Is it easy? Does it make more financial sense than just exchanging into ABD? I’m mildly concerned that if we sell I’ll be sorry not to be able to take the grandchildren on a memorable trip, but honestly...will I be irked to spend so much money on a trip to a place that we don’t enjoy?


Give them to your kids. I wouldn’t sell them unless they absolutely don’t want them. Owning DVC is probably the best vacation club to own. Rent for a few years and recoup the money on maint fees and make a few bucks. See how the kids would use it. If they are adamant about not transferring the ownerships to their names then sell them.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 22, 2020)

We own a tiny number of points compared to you so it’s a little harder for us to get fed up with Disney (we don’t go for very long).  But still, we do get fed up from time to time.  When that happens, we just take a break and skip a year or two.

It sounds to me like ultimately you should sell your points.  But if you specifically don’t like the parks, you might consider some resort-based trips.  I personally could see an Animal Kingdom Lodge concierge level stay with zero park days, or spending a week or 10 days at Aulani.  Obviously since you own at HHI that option has probably occurred to you, as has a beach stay at Vero Beach.

Since you have young grandkids, I think it makes sense to hold until you’re sure you won’t be using your DVC as the grandkids evolve.  DVC is super easy to rent the years you’re not using it, so until you’re 100% sure, I’d hang on to it.  But definitely sell if you’re sure you’re done with Disney because it’s eventually going to go down in value,


----------



## nomoretslt (Feb 22, 2020)

Your query has helped me be distracted from things at home that are really irritating me!!!  Had a few more thoughts.  I see that Hilton Head is $9.10/point for dues and maintenance.  That is high.  I don’t know if you use those points to reserve DisneyWorld stays or not.  I do know that people love Hilton Head resort.  And are willing to buy resale and you could offload that contract.  Regarding your SSR contract.  You can do a deed transfer to your kids, although there is a deed transfer fee from title companies.  I would have a serious conversation with the kids.  We no longer want our DVC.  We can sell all our contracts and get (insert dollar amounts here).  Or we can transfer such and such deeds to you (you can transfer ownership to immediate family members and they become real DVC members with all of the benefits of legacy owners...rules have changed for those that buy resale, but this process protects your family).  But.....they are then responsible for all dues, maintenance and real estate taxes.  Tell them exactly how much.  You sound as if you and DH don’t get any joy from DVC any more.  But then again seem like you are not in any kind of financial woes at this moment.  You’ve received lots of good info here...and lots of conflicting ideas too. 
There is no right or wrong answer.  But then again, you were looking for ideas and input.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ljmiii (Feb 25, 2020)

You didn't say how many points you own in each but my offhand advice would be to sell the HHI - Jan 2042 is coming like a freight train - and keep the SSR for now.  With SSR's 2057 expiration they will hold their value better over the next 10-20 years and if you wish to give them to your kids there will be many years of vacations left. In the meantime, it's easy to rent DVC points and much more lucrative than using them for ABD.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 26, 2020)

ljmiii said:


> You didn't say how many points you own in each but my offhand advice would be to sell the HHI - Jan 2042 is coming like a freight train - and keep the SSR for now. With SSR's 2057 expiration they will hold their value better over the next 10-20 years and if you wish to give them to your kids there will be many years of vacations left. In the meantime, it's easy to rent DVC points and much more lucrative than using them for ABD.


Small correction with SSR expiring in 2054 and AKV expires in 2057. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## ljmiii (Feb 26, 2020)

frank808 said:


> Small correction with SSR expiring in 2054 and AKV expires in 2057.


Oops...you are right. OKW extended and AKV are 2057...SSR is 2054.


----------



## blondietink (Mar 2, 2020)

We have been to Aulani with our DVC points  3 times so far.  I would use a bunch of points to go there is I were you.  It is very relaxing with a little Disney feel, but not overwhelming.  You can also exchange into RCI resorts of which there are quite a few in overseas.  I would not sell right away until you have tried those routes.


----------



## bendadin (Mar 3, 2020)

If you want the steady income and don't mind doing the work, keep it. The demand is really high, usually fetching $20 per point. But if you are ready to be done, you will certainly make a profit. I bought 2 resales in 2015 and we sold them last year. They both sold for more than what we paid for them even in the short time that we owned them. 

Just be cautious that your broker doesn't ask too little as we did have Disney exercise ROFR on our last one.


----------



## icydog (Mar 5, 2020)

Have you asked you grown kids if they want your points? I gave 400 Disney's Old Key West points to my son two years ago. He and his wife enjoy Disney but they always go there during the off seasons. I didn't want any money for the points so everyone was happy. In fact the transfer was easy peezy.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 5, 2020)

icydog said:


> Have you asked you grown kids if they want your points? I gave 400 Disney's Old Key West points to my son two years ago. He and his wife enjoy Disney but they always go there during the off seasons. I didn't want any money for the points so everyone was happy. In fact the transfer was easy peezy.


Ugh.....I would have pretended to be your child for the transfer LOL. I want points!


----------

